# Homemade dog food?



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

I know people talk about a lot of different dog foods and how they aren't good for your chi. I feel like Tonka is really skinny and doesn't eat a lot. He will eat maybe two bites of dog food(two pellets). And I want him to be healthy. Any recipe ideas?


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

What are you feeding him at the moment? The best food, if you want to do 'homemade' is raw! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

I know what's it called normally. But I can't think right now haha. It's just puppy food. And I know about "raw" diets. But I don't know exactly what that means.


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

Rach_Hudson said:


> What are you feeding him at the moment? The best food, if you want to do 'homemade' is raw!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I know what's it called normally. But I can't think right now haha. It's just puppy food. And I know about "raw" diets. But I don't know exactly what that means.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Puppy foods are very different depending on the brand. If you look in the diet and nutrition section, there are a bunch of posts on how to raw feed. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

Have a look at pre-made raw dog food, it works out pretty cheap for a tiny chi. It can be a lot of effort to make a balanced diet for a dog yourself, although if you are up for the challenge have a look through these posts.. Raw Food - Chihuahua Forum : Chihuahua Breed Dog Forums
x


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

There is a lot of great foods out there. If you want Raw without messing with all the meat and such Ziwipeak is a great choice and for a chi it is rather affordable. I pay about $30 every 5-6 weeks for Jaxx's ZP.

There are a lot of good kibbles out there. Acana, Orijen, and Fromms is probably my favorite three.

Some of these high quality kibble is All Life Stages. So basically they are high quality and there is no difference between puppy and adult food because of that.

As for not eating that much, I was worried sick when we first got Jaxx because it didn't seem like he was eating much at all. I free fed him until he was 8 months and he always just ate a piece or two and then he was done.


----------



## MoeTonka (Jan 17, 2013)

intent2smile said:


> There is a lot of great foods out there. If you want Raw without messing with all the meat and such Ziwipeak is a great choice and for a chi it is rather affordable. I pay about $30 every 5-6 weeks for Jaxx's ZP.
> 
> There are a lot of good kibbles out there. Acana, Orijen, and Fromms is probably my favorite three.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tips . It made me feel at ease to know that Tonka isn't an anorexic haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donaldlgabra (Feb 4, 2013)

When you try to homemade recipes for your dog then you always avoid some food completely such as white bread, white rice.


----------

